

Portland introduces CivicApps: contest promoting usage of their open datasets - mtrichardson
http://siliconflorist.com/2010/04/20/open-data-civicapps-101-datasets-data-geeking-portland-oregon/

======
mtrichardson
Direct link to the contest (I thought SF had a better explanation of what it's
about): <http://civicapps.org/>

